# Mau tempo: Previsões e Alertas (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)



## Minho (4 Abr 2008 às 00:05)

Com a última saída do GFS e ECM tudo se confirma que a chuva e vento forte a regressarem, primeiro aos Açores e Madeira, depois ao continente, falta agora saber a intensidade com que nos vai afectar.

*Visível das 18h UTC*








*
Saída das 12h do GFS*







*Diagrama de fases baseado na saída das 12h do GFS*












Assim, conforme as novas regras de nomeação de depressões declaro oficialmente aberto o seguimento especial da Depressão Andrea... Parabens ao padrinho 

Notas

- Esta é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, e não deve ser entendida como uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades



*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão Andrea - Abril 2008*

As regiões autonomas dos Açores e da Madeira estão em alerta amarelo com a aproximação da depressão Andrea

Açores: Precipitação forte e trovoadas
Madeira: Vento forte com rajadas


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Imagens de satélite

*IR 01:00 (00:00z)*







*Anim*







*Quikscat 00:41z*


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Abr 2008 às 02:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boas noites.
Nós somos uns preveligiados.
Então não é que, ao mesmo tempo que usufruimos deste calor de ananases fora de época,
(Hoje o quente pôr-do-sol no Atlântico a NW foi soberbo)
 já nos dámos ao luxo de dissecar sobre o nosso 1º parto de  "depressões"?
Andrea será o seu nome,
já ameaçou rotura,cesariana até, com os 975 hPa a rondar, 
mas  agora ,parece  vir a ser  mais abrangente e menos baixa excepcional barométrica:
















Agora parece que vai ser epidoral...
Isto é, segundo os principais modelos ( GFS,ECMWF,UKMO,)que estão basicamente de acordo  a tantos dias de distância,
 será obvio que este mini-Verão vai terminar em breve,
mas , o que virá ?
valerá sobretudo, pelas precipitações,que podem ser generosas de tão generalizadas e  para mais que um dia, mas nada de esperar coisas relevantes...
Veremos como se comportará amanhã no feto a nossa 1ª bébé .
Ainda haverá tempo para mais surpresas...


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

o Europeu está muito melhor!!espero que na proxima run do GFS vá por este caminho da ciclogenese explosiva


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A Oeste da Madeira é visivel a nublosidade da depressão Andrea, que poderá afectar a ilha durante a noite com alguns aguaceiros. 






Madeira e Açores em Alerta amarelo.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp

Previsão descritiva segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia:

*Arquipélago dos Açores *



> 6ª Feira, 4 de Abril de 2008
> 
> GRUPO OCIDENTAL
> 
> ...



*Arquipélago da Madeira*



> 6ª Feira, 4 de Abril de 2008
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros fracos, com maior probabilidade de ocorrência
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


----------



## Aurélio (4 Abr 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta run merece ser guardada como recordação .... apesar de não se confirmar, mas os modelos estão doidos ou quê ???

Até a cerca de 48h eles parecem ter dificuldade em encaixar com a pressão e a precipitação


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 17:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Um run com um cenário já bastante preocupante, com gradientes de pressão perigosos a manterem-se durante muitas horas. 
Ainda muita coisa vai mudar, pequenas alterações no Jet podem implicar diferenças enormes, quer geográficas quer na intensidade.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Um belo nevão nas serras do Norte também não é de descartar...





Mas agora vamos apenas pensar na chuva e o melhor é começarem a limpar as sarjetas...




Aqui ficam mais algumas imagens de satélite da evolução da Andrea
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/eumet/neatl/loop-ft.html


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

E já está prevista mais precipitação!

Esta _run_ é um milagre






É desta que vai tudo ao ar


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Já não via um meteograma assim desde fins de Setembro  tá bonito tá...CABUMM.


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Saiu o ECM das 12:00z
Mantem o mesmo cenário de mau tempo mas mais poupado nos ventos (30kt) do que esse run endiabrado do GFS. Como já disseram, há que ter calma, foi um run, e ainda falta tanto tempo. É ir seguindo com muita atenção mas não dar tudo como certo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*Tempo: Aguaceiros e vento forte a partir de segunda-feira*

Lisboa, 04 Abr (Lusa) - Aguaceiros, trovoadas, vento forte e descida de temperatura são previstos a partir de segunda-feira pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, que hoje emitiu uma nota sobre o agravamento do tempo. 

No Continente, "a partir de segunda-feira prevê-se a ocorrência de aguaceiros, que serão por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, de vento forte de sudoeste e de uma acentuada descida da temperatura máxima", anuncia o texto.

Mas o fim do tempo quente sentido nos últimos dias, que hoje levou os termómetros pelos menos aos 28 graus centígrados em Lisboa, começa logo no sábado, com a possibilidade de chuva fraca no litoral a Sul do Cabo Carvoeiro (Peniche) e de um aumento da nebulosidade em todo o país.

No dia seguinte à tarde pode chover, mas desta vez no interior Norte e Centro, com a continuação da descida da temperatura. 

Esta alteração das condições meteorológicas ocorre devido a uma depressão centrada a Sul dos Açores, arquipélago onde deverão registar-se aguaceiros, trovoadas e mesmo vento forte, causando uma ondulação no mar que poderá ir até aos cinco metros.

No Domingo, o tempo deverá melhorar naquelas ilhas, voltando a piorar na segunda-feira.

Para a Madeira, a partir de domingo poderão ocorrer também trovoadas e aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.

Fonte:Lusa

O IM só cai no buraco se quiser...


----------



## psm (4 Abr 2008 às 20:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> Saiu o ECM das 12:00z
> Mantem o mesmo cenário de mau tempo mas mais poupado nos ventos (30kt) do que esse run endiabrado do GFS. Como já disseram, há que ter calma, foi um run, e ainda falta tanto tempo. É ir seguindo com muita atenção mas não dar tudo como certo.








Eu concordo.

 Deve estar muita gente a ver a run do ecmwf.Demorei muito tempo para recebe-la.

Mais um pormenor muito importante com este acontecimento. Vai coincidir com marés vivas.

                 porto de lisboa:dia 8=  04.33-4.1m   16.52-4.0m
                                      dia 9=  05.17-3.9m   17.36-3.8m

obs:juntar mais uma hora.

Imaginem com o deslocamento rapido da depressão,sua pressão baixa e vento. Bela ondulação vou ver.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Reparem no meteograma de Montesinho...





http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737416


Era uma bela acumulação...a ver vamos


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Aqui fica o comunicado completo do IM enviado à comunicação social sobre esta depressão:

Informação Especial 

Data: 4 de Abril de 2008  



> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P. informa:
> 
> Uma depressão centrada a sul dos Açores e em movimento para leste vai afectar o estado do tempo no território nacional durante os próximos dias.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta run das 18 é um autêntico dilúvio no Sotavento Algarvio e Andalucia Ocidental , o meteograma para Olhão mete cerca de 75 mm, não coloco porque ainda falta muitas horas, o vento diminui de intensidade, mas a precipitação passou de 45 mm da run das 12 para 75 mm na run das 18.

*Meteograma para Olhão*





*Meteograma para VRSA*


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Abr 2008 às 02:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O tempo passa, a situação aproxima-se e os modelos  insistem 
em não a desinflamar...
Pelo contrário:
-O GFS e o ECMWF ,a tão poucas horas lá nos vão avisando que quarta-feira poderá ser um dia de excessos tais, 
que atingirá o estatuto de dia com alguma memória colectiva ...












Estes mapas, que  foram elaborados por profissionais e  que apontam para dentro em breve,(já não faltará muito tempo),
para mínimos de pressão acentuados,
ainda assim, céptico como é meu timbre,
certo, certo, são as precipitações benvindas abundantes e generalizadas por mais que um dia ao território continental..
Quanto aos extremos falaremos adiante , se for caso disso...


----------



## snowfall4all (5 Abr 2008 às 02:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Boas,
um cenário interessante em termos de queda de neve, para mais num dia de Abril. Este mapa é basedo ainda na saída das 12h do GFS. O run das 18h 'cavou' a depressão ainda mais para este dia. Vamos ver ... será necessário estar com atenção à previsão da quantidade de precipitação e principalmente do vento.
cmpt


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 09:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*Saídas das 00:00 de vários modelos*

O GFS continua o mais extremo, embora com algumas diferenças em relação aos anteriores, já não tem a intensificação quase explosiva que tinha ontem a norte da Galiza e tirou muito frio. Parecem ser 4 ou 5 dias de chuvas que poderão ser significativas nalguns locais.
O ECM e o UKM suavizaram bastante a situação.  A nivel de vento é o GFS o mais extremo mas não tanto como nos run's anteriores, não temos nenhum cenário de ventos ciclónicos como os que apareceram no run de ontem das 12z. Atenção que o ECM sendo mais comedido no continente dá também bastante vento para a Madeira, daí o alerta do IM para lá.

*Modelos*

*GFS 08/09/10/11 Abril 00z*





*ECM  08/09/10/11 Abril 00z*





*UKM  08/09/10/11 Abril 00z*






*Precipitação GFS*

Quanto à precipitação o GFS tem então esta previsão, atenção que é acumulada em 24h.
A situação mais preocupante seria na Andaluzia, e claro, pela margem pouco confortável devido à proximidade , o sotavento algarvio, seguindo-se o extremo noroeste do país.







*Vento *

Nesta saída do GFS o vento far-se-ia sentir com mais intensidade no centro e sul, sobretudo no litoral, primeiro na 3ªfeira com os ventos a chegarem aos 60km/h e rajadas superiores, depois uma diminuição na 4ªfeira, e na 5ªf chegariam de novo aos 70km/h com rajadas superiores.
Os outros 2 modelos são mais calmos quanto a vento.


*Vento 10m GFS, os períodos mais intensos, 3ªfeira à tarde e 5ª feira madrugada*









Felizmente mais fraco do que o que apareceu ontem:








*Vento ECM  08/09/10/11 Abril 00z*
Nota: aos 850hPa







*Ensembles GFS (temp 850 + precipitação)*
São previsões ainda a 3 ou mais dias de distância, há que seguir com atenção o que vai sucedendo com os modelos até lá. Tanto podem melhorar como piorar.


Olhando para os ensembles, o frio pode perfeitamente regressar de novo a norte nos próximos run's .
A precipitação parece mais ou menos definida à excepção do sudeste, onde se dará a situação mais extrema do choque das massas de ar com a formação provável de SCM's, que pode ser mais ou menos próxima do sotavento algarvio, embora à partida seja mais provável ser do lado espanhol.

*ENS Extremo NW*






*ENS Centro*






*ENS Extremo SW*






--


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A saída das 06 voltou a agravar o cenário em relação a das 00 a ver se a das 12 volta ou não a agravar...começo a me inclinar mais para uma ciclogenese explosiva algures entre a Galiza e Lisboa para Quarta/Quinta vendo as ultimas runs poderá ser com pressão mínima entre os 975 e os 985hpa  se na run das 12 acontecer isto não me venham chamar de adivinho


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*Evolução entre o run das 00z e o das 06z*
As diferenças quanto a pressão e localização não são muitas mas quando cavada aproximou mais o centro de Lisboa/zona Oeste e apertou um pouco o gradiente isobárico pelo que o vento neste run já é um pouco superior ao anterior.







*Comparação para as mesmas datas/hora*
*Antes e depois Run 00z e 6z*

Vento












*RUN 00Z*
GFS 08/09/10/11 Abril 00z






00z


*RUN 06Z (mais recente)*
GFS 08/09/10/11 Abril 00z






*
Diagrama de fases*


----------



## storm (5 Abr 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O Tiemposevero já lançou alerta das 17h de 07-04-08 até as 12h de 09-04-08.


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2008 às 17:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

As previsões, já para amanhã na Madeira, indicam precipitação por vezes forte.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*







> DISCUSSION
> 
> .... Portugal and Spain....
> 
> ...


Fonte: © ESTOFEX


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

afinal com esperava a depressão não desapareceu  má modelação do gfs pois não tinha lógica pois o jet estava la


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Vem para ai agua que nunca mais acaba  os depositos do Inverno vão começar a despejar agora.


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Ui Ui segundo o modelo russo a quantidade de precipitação não vai ser para brincadeiras  limpem as sarjetas


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

boas

pois é a ( ANDREA ) está ai a porta, com fortes possibilidades de ser uma depressão com muita potencia. 














vá tudo a tirar o pó das maquinas  

abraços


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



spiritmind disse:


> Ui Ui segundo o modelo russo a quantidade de precipitação não vai ser para brincadeiras  limpem as sarjetas



Eles e ao contrário do GFS mantêm a depressão muito cavada...





Vamos ver se na próxima saída o GFS a volta a colocar.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O Miguel tinha razão

Mas que saída....










Não quero ver mais...


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Abr 2008 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*






Aqui está a 'Andrea', na terça-feira, bem em cima de nós e bem cavadinha. Segundo este modelo do Metoffice, e a fazer fé nele, vamos ter 'molho' do grande. 
Prepararem-se para inundações e outras catástrofes associadas a este tipo de tempo. Só espero que não haja desastres pessoais. Neste cenário, esperemos que a Protecção Civil esteja bem coordenada e funcione, o que, infelizmente, não se tem verificado muitas vezes. Compete, portanto, às autoridades informarem convenientemente os cidadãos, em caso de necessidade, como complemento à actuação da Protecção Civil, no sentido de se resguardarem e evitarem cair em situações de risco desnecessário. Salvaguardando o que anteriormente disse, preparemo-nos para receber bem a Andrea, que vai contribuir para a correcção dos níveis hídricos, já muito depauperados pela longa presença dos anticiclones. 
Adivinho bons registos de imagem.

Edit: Será mesmo a Andrea ou já é outra? dá-me a impressão que a Andrea está, segundo esta imagem, sobre a França. Esta é a minha dúvida.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Inacreditavel:


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta é a mãe de todas as tempestades valente Primavera  vai ser uma época em cheio.


----------



## Minho (6 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Quanto mais diminui a pressão e mais rápida é a passagem menor a quantidade de precipitação. Acho que a nível de inundações graves esta depressão Andrea não deixará mais quantidades que alguns episódios que registamos no Outono de 2006. A sua passagem é muito rápida para deixar precipitações ao nível das que foram registadas em Fevereiro na área de Lisboa. Neste aspecto as depressões estacionárias são muito mais perigosas.

Agora, segundo o GFS, a notícia será mesmo o vento. Estamos a falar de rajadas da ordem dos 130-140km/h no litoral e terras altas. Pior que as rajadas deverá ser o vento constante que deverá andar algures nos 60-70km/h


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Esta saída do GFS é de facto impressionante. 
Impressionante o suficiente para o MeteoPT disponibilizar um dos outputs do futuro Modelo GFS MeteoPT, que é fruto de muitos meses de trabalho do Fil, ainda não está pronto, mas estará brevemente. Como provavelmente tão cedo o GFS MeteoPT não gerará um mapa destes tal a raridade da situação, decidimos que era uma boa forma de disponibilizar assim pela primeira vez uma saída do nosso modelo GFS, o primeiro português, e que estará disponível a todos em breve.






A situação merece todo o tipo de cuidados e atenção, no entanto, é preciso olhar para os dados que temos. 

1) Primeiro temos uma situação que não encontro nenhuma igual nas últimas décadas nesta altura do ano.

2) O ECM suavizou hoje depois de ontem ter tido um cenário destes.

3) Não temos os ensembles desta situação, mas temos os das 06z, e eles nessa altura mostravam que pressões tão baixas eram um membro isolado das 21 disponíveis. Pessoalmente custa-me a acreditar neste cenário, mas também não faço de conta que não existe.







Portanto não estou com isto a dizer que se deve ignorar, nada disso, eu próprio fiquei arrepiado a olhar para a saída. Devemos ter obviamente atenção e seguir mais saídas dos modelos, até entrarem nos 3 dias de previsão em que as coisas se tornam mais certas. Mas também não acho que se deva concluir que será assim. É preciso meter na equação tudo o que referi e mais coisas provavelmente. Só hoje tivemos imensos dados contraditórios. Portanto nada está certo, e como disse de manhã, teremos que estar preparados para o melhor e pior.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A AEMET (ex. IMN) de Espanha agora tem no site deles umas cartas de superficie. Penso que são baseadas no modelo de mesoescala HIRLAM, e ao contrário do que eles disponibilizam antes do HIRLAM que ia só até às 48 horas, estas cartas vão até mais tarde.

Sendo assim isto provavelmente serão assim as saídas do Hirlam para os dias 9, 10 e 11 de Abril. A depressão também cava mas enfraquece antes de chegar próximo do continente:


*Dia 9*






*Dia 10*






*Dia 11*






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/isobaras


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 01:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



TiagoFCR disse:


> Sou novo aqui pelo fórum… mas tenho já acompanhado o que se vem passando há algum tempo. Parece que vamos ter uma semaninha bem animada a nível meteorológico. Apesar das variabilidades dos modelos acho que vai dar para matar saudade do inverno que nos passou um pouco ao lado



Bem vindo, contamos com a tua participação. 

Sim, vai ser uma semana animada ou atribulada conforme os pontos de vista. Independentemente da depressão ser ou não muito cavada, localização e respectiva intensidade do vento, isso dependerá de vários factores que se tem que conjugar, a instabilidade e precipitações que poderão ser significativas nalguns locais podem dar-se quase como certas.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2008 às 02:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A animação do run das 18z do GFS que mostra nesta *previsão* não um mas três centros depressionários a atravessarem o país, dois fracos a antecederem o mais forte que teria 978hPa no centro.


----------



## Santos (6 Abr 2008 às 03:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*


----------



## Relâmpago (6 Abr 2008 às 03:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*






Reparem no complexo depressionário que abrange a Europa ocidental com 3 núcleos principais, cuja pressão no centro é inferior a 1000 hPa. Sem dúvida uma situação muito pouco frequente na extensão para sul. Muito menos em Abril.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Abr 2008 às 06:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*



Vince disse:


> A animação do run das 18z do GFS que mostra nesta *previsão* não um mas três centros depressionários a atravessarem o país, dois fracos a antecederem o mais forte que teria 978hPa no centro.



Na verdade e na saída das 00 do GFS mantém-se no geral a saída das 18 h e confirma, não um mas três centros depressionários que atravessar-nos-ão.
O 1º não muito cavado (996 hPa) no centro mas já com precipitações abundantes já para amanhã tarde/noite.
Depois, como o ar frio em todos os níveis não vai parar de alimentar todo o sistema depressionário,formar-se-á um  outro centro de baixas pressões (986 )com continuação de chuvas já mais dificéis de prever quer na quantidade ,quer na localização e que será acompanhada já com vento que  em princípio será mais intenso no litoral norte e terras altas (tarde/noite de terça).
Mas ,e segundo o GFS, guardado estará o bocado que é como quem diz ,virá um 3º centro de baixas pressões (madrugada quarta/quinta) ainda mais poderoso e sobretudo invulgar nesta latitude,nesta altura do ano que até poderá não produzir grandes precipitações mas as cautelas para esta altura terão a ver com o vento que eventualmente poderá ser muito forte.
Mas atenção a um dado que constato:
-Todos os outros modelos, não descartando precipitações abundantes não extremam este episódio como faz o GFS.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsecmeur.html

Por isso , para já, para já, nada de alarmismos.É que o GFS sendo um bom modelo a médio/longo prazo deixa muito a desejar no médio/curto prazo e de facto está sozinho quanto ao extremo previsto!
Continuaremos seguramente pregados aqui ao forum para ir descortinando os próximos capítulos.
A não perder! É que não é todos os dias que pressões da ordem dos 980 hPa nos visitam.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 09:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Arquipélago da Madeira em Alerta:





Para eles tudo se complica já hoje a partir da tarde.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

A tendencia mantem isto pode mostrar o que o GFS vai fazer na run das 12 que está a sair agora mesmo...se não o fizer é erro!! 980hpa a 985hpa...


----------



## Minho (6 Abr 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Já sairam os mapas de superfície da AEMET das 12h. Não são uma nem duas mas três depressões atingir a Peninsula Ibérica
*
18h dia 7 de Abril
*







*12h do dia 8 de Abril*







*00h do dia 10 de Abril *


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Mantem-se toda a tendência das últimas runs...

Este mapa impressiona...


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2008 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Pela Madeira continua a precipitação (no meu posto vou com 29,4mm).
A zona sul da ilha é que está a ser mais afectada.
O IM subiu o nivel de alerta de precipitação, para Laranja.


----------



## ACalado (6 Abr 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Até fazem fila


----------



## Minho (6 Abr 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

*Mais três imagens das 12h do GFS MeteoPT.com (Pressão + Intensidade do vento) onde podem ver a depressão do dia 9 para o dia 10 a avançar sobre a Península Ibérica * São ventos da ordem dos 90 km/h...


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Abr 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Temporal de lluvias generalizadas y persistentes 




Información elaborada el 6 de abril de 2008







A partir de mañana lunes, día 7, y durante toda la semana, la llegada de sucesivas borrascas atlánticas a la Península Ibérica provocará lluvias generalizadas que afectarán a todas las Comunidades, de forma más intensa a las Comunidades del oeste y sur peninsular.



La situación comenzará por el oeste de la Península durante la mañana del lunes, con lluvias débiles y moderadas que se extenderán en el transcurso del día a todo el área peninsular, intensificándose en el cuadrante noroccidental y en el área del Estrecho por la tarde. Durante los días siguientes continuarán las precipitaciones generalizadas en gran parte de la Península, pudiendo ser fuertes o muy fuertes en puntos del suroeste y sur y en el área del Estrecho. El litoral de levante será, probablemente, la zona  menos afectada por esta situación. Las precipitaciones irán a veces acompañadas de tormentas. Baleares y Canarias también se verán afectadas, si bien de forma más débil y ocasional.



El viento también será un fenómeno significativo estos días; predominarán los vientos del suroeste, ocasionalmente fuertes, en la mitad sur peninsular y Baleares.



Es probable que esta situación de lluvias generalizadas se prolongue hasta el próximo viernes, día 11.





www.aemet.es


----------



## Agreste (6 Abr 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Roubado aqui ao lado da www.aemet.es apesar do pouco alcance temporal da previsão...

Instituto Nacional De Meteorologia

Boletin Meteorologico Y Marino Para Las Zonas Costeras
Occidentales De La Comunidad Autonoma De Andalucia Y Ceuta

Dia 6 De Abril De 2008 A Las 20 U.t.c.


1.- Aviso A Las 18 U.t.c. Del Dia 6 De Abril De 2008.
Ninguno.

2.- Situacion A Las 12 U.t.c. Del Dia 6 Y Evolucion.
Depresion De 992 Al Oeste De Las Islas Azores Profundizandose Y
Extendiendose Hacia El Nordeste.

3.- Prediccion Valida Desde Las 00 U.t.c. Hasta Las 24 U.t.c. Del
Dia 7.

Aguas Costeras De Huelva:

Componente Sur Fuerza 3, Fijandose Y Arreciando Por La Manana A
Suroeste Fuerza 7, Amainando Ligeramente A Fuerza 6 Al Final Del
Dia. Intervalos De Visibilidad Regular Por Aguaceros. Marejada
Aumentando Hasta Fuerte Marejada Por La Manana, Y Hasta Mar Gruesa
Por La Tarde.

Aguas Costeras De Cadiz:

- De Guadalquivir A Cabo Roche: Componente Sur Fuerza 3, Fijandose
Y Arreciando Por La Manana A Suroeste Fuerza 7, Amainando
Ligeramente A Fuerza 6 Al Final Del Dia. Intervalos De Visibilidad
Regular Por Aguaceros. Marejada Aumentando Hasta Fuerte Marejada
Por La Manana, Y Hasta Mar Gruesa Por La Tarde.

- De Cabo Roche A Punta Camarinal (area De Trafalgar): Componente
Sur Fuerza 3, Fijandose Y Arreciando Por La Manana A Suroeste
Fuerza 7, Y Amainado A Fuerza 5 Al Final Del Dia. Intervalos De
Visibilidad Regular Por Aguaceros. Marejada Aumentando Hasta
Fuerte Marejada Por La Manana, Y Hasta Mar Gruesa Por La Tarde.

- De Punta Camarinal A Punta Carnero (area De Tarifa): Variable
Fuerza 2, Fijandose Y Arreciando Por La Manana A Suroeste Fuerza
7, Amainando Ligeramente A Fuerza 6 Al Final Del Dia. Intervalos
De Visibilidad Regular Por Aguaceros Acompanados De Tormentas.
Marejada Aumentando Hasta Fuerte Marejada Por La Manana, Y Hasta
Mar Gruesa Por La Tarde.

- De Punta Carnero A Punta Chullera (area De Algeciras-ceuta):
Variable Fuerza 2, Fijandose Y Arreciando Por La Tarde A Suroeste
Fuerza 7, Y Amainado A Fuerza 5 Al Final Del Dia. Intervalos De
Visibilidad Regular Por Aguaceros Acompanados De Tormentas.
Marejada Aumentando Hasta Fuerte Marejada A Partir Del Mediodia.

4.- Informe De Estaciones A Las 18 Utc Del Dia 6.

Costas De Huelva:
Isla Cristina: Suroeste Fuerza 4.
Huelva : Suroeste Fuerza 4.
Arenosillo : Suroeste Fuerza 2

Costas De Cadiz:
Rota : Suroeste Fuerza 3. Visibilidad Buena.
Cadiz : Sur Fuerza 2.
Tarifa : Oeste Fuerza 4. Visibilidad Buena. Marejadilla
Gibraltar : Oeste Fuerza 5.visibilidad Regular. Calima.
Ceuta : Calma.






Agencia Estatal De Meteorologia De Espana

Aviso Numero 135 Para Alta Mar.
Zonas Del Atlantic0 Al Norte De 30n
===================================

Domingo, 6 De Abril De 2008 A Las 11:30 Utc

Alcanza Hasta El Martes 8 A Las 24 Utc

(anula Y Reemplaza Al Numero 134)

Temporal A Temporal Fuerte Previsto En Las Zonas:
Altair, Charcot, Azores, Josephine, Madeira Y Casablanca.

Altair:
Temporal Previsto Desde El Lunes 7 A Las 03 Utc Hasta El Martes 8
A Las 24 Utc, Al Menos.
Ne 8 De Norte A Sur Amainando El Martes 8 De Oeste A Este.

Sur De Charcot:
Temporal Previsto Desde El Martes 8 A Las 09 Utc Hasta El Martes 8
A Las 24 Utc, Al Menos.
Ne 8 De Oeste A Este.

Azores:
Temporal Previsto Desde El Martes 8 A Las 03 Utc Hasta El Martes 8
A Las 24 Utc, Al Menos.
Ne 8 De Oeste A Este.

Noroeste De Josephine:
Temporal A Temporal Fuerte Previsto Desde El Martes 8 A Las 18
Utc Hasta El Martes 8 A Las 24 Utc, Al Menos.
Ne 8 A 9.

Sur Y Este De Madeira:
Temporal Previsto Desde El Martes 8 A Las 06 Utc Hasta El Martes
8 A Las 15 Utc.
Sw 8.

Casablanca:
Temporal Previsto Desde El Martes 8 A Las 06 Utc Hasta El Martes
8 A Las 21 Utc.
Sw 8.


----------



## storm (6 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

O Estofex pôs alerta de nivel 1






Nesta run já não metem 985 hPa sobre portugal, mas sim 990 hPa e muita chuva


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Actualização do Tiempo Severo





RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

- ALERTA por LLUVIAS. CÁDIZ. 8-9 de abril - -
- ALERTA por LLUVIAS y TORMENTAS. ANDALUCÍA CENTRAL. 7-9 de abril
- ALERTA por LLUVIAS y TORMENTAS. OESTE y SUR. 7-9 de abril
- ALERTA por VIENTO. SUROESTE. 9 de abil


_____  ACTUALIZADO  00H  DE  07  DE  ABRIL  DE  2008 ______


ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

A partir del lunes 7 de abril, una DANA se fusionará con una vaguada muy potente de tal modo que la vaguada resultante quedará más o menos atarapada por el mismo anticiclón de niveles altos situado al sur de Greolandia que atrapaba a la DANA. La borrasca atlántica resultante asociada a dicha vaguada quedará estancada cerca de la Península, al oeste o suroeste.

Por tanto, el forzamiento dinámico en los niveles medios y altos será muy acusado en toda la mitad suroeste, sobretodo en el cuadrante suroeste y sur peninsular. La humedad en las capas medias y bajas será muy elevada, superior al 80% en prácticamente todos los niveles. Los índices de inestabilidad son suficientes para que se formen tormentas, pero en cualquier el flujo del suroeste será muy importante en todos los niveles, por lo que la orografía local hará disparar las tormentas.

Predicción y riesgos

A partir de la tarde del lunes se esperan chubascos moderados, localmente fuertes y acompañados por tormentas en el noroeste, sur peninsular y tal vez el interior del sureste. El martes y la mañana del miércoles se esperan precipitaciones persistentes moderadas o fuertes, localmente muy fuertes que pueden ir acompañadas de tormentas en la mitad oeste, sobretodo en gran parte del suroeste o sur peninsular, siendo más probable en Andalucía central, aunque también se esperan chubascos fuertes en el noroeste y puntos centrales de la Península.

*Se estima que entre el martes y el miércoles por la mañana se pueden superar localmente los 200 mm en 12h y los 60 mm en 1h, siendo más probable en el norte de las provincias de Sevilla y Córdoba. No se descartan algunas granizadas.*
KOKA's: Vigilad las posibles PRECIPITACIONES TORRENCIALES en CÁDIZ o en otros puntos de Andalucía central. También se esperan tormentas muy fuertes o localmente severas.


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Falando de pressão e vento, de quarta para quinta-feira, diminuiu um pouco o vento para o sul, e agravou para a Madeira, pois cava um pouco antes em relação ao run anterior e enche ligeiramente à medida que se aproxima do continente.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 07:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial Depressão «Andrea» - Abril 2008*

Claro em cima do joelho é que se fazem as coisas  o giro é que foi actulizado ás 5h44 no entanto só foi dado a conhcer ao publico agora por volta das 7h30.


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 11:00)

*Regras de seguimento da «Andreia»*


Dado o provável volume de mensagens e visitas que se esperam nestes dias, o seguimento da situação foi reorganizado em dois tópicos distintos, para que informação importante como por exemplo uma previsão ou um alerta não se percam no meio de conversa normal de seguimento. 


*- Previsões, Alertas e Informações Importantes e/ou Urgentes (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)* 
Tópico para colocar análises, previsões e alertas. 

* Usem este tópico apenas para colocar informação do tipo que referi. Se colocarem cartas por favor comentem-nas factualmente e se elaborarem análises e derem as vossas opiniões justifiquem-nas para os muitos utilizadores que nos visitam nestes dias e que não as sabem interpretar. 

* Respostas a este tópico, por exemplo comentar a análise ou carta que alguém colocou, comentem apenas assuntos relevantes para a discussão da mesma e não assuntos derivados. 

* Imagens de satélite ou radar que mostrem a aproximação ou o desenvolvimento de alguma situação urgente e importante, coloquem aqui mas expliquem o seu significado. 

* Imagens de satélite e radar para documentar uma situação presente ou passada sem relevancia para o futuro, seja daqui a uma hora ou dias, coloquem no outro tópico de Seguimento. 

* Evitem a repetição de mapas ou imagens de satélite já colocadas por outros membros. 

* Evitem também colocar imagens, cartas ou previsões que possam eventualmente estar já desactualizadas.

* Evitem  nestes dias aqui neste tópico considerações do género se é bom, mau, alegrias ou frustrações de caracter subjectivo e pessoal, pois há muita audiência que procura informação relevante. Para isso usem o tópico de seguimento da situação onde todos podemos ir desabafando o que nos vai na alma. 


*- Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*
Tópico de seguimento da situação, registos locais, comentários em geral.


*Agradecemos a todos a colaboração para melhor organizarmos a informação.*


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 11:35)

Parece que vem aí qualquer coisa a caminho de Lisboa. As imagens de satélite parecem mostrar uma formação nebulosa a formar-se a entrar neste momento:


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 12:05)

Ainda a procissão vai no adro.
Até quinta e a julgar pelas ultimas saídas dos modelos vamos ter animação e festa.Agora que os principais modelos estão mais convergentes,
















já podemos ter uma ideia mais aproximada do que nos espera.
Claro que poderá haver sempre surpresas mas aqueles cenários de intenso temporal estao já descartados.
Todavia, não é todos os dias que o território continental é atravessado por um sistema depressionário que terá três picos de baixa pressão abaixo dos 995 hPa...
E excelente ideia essa de subdividir o acompanhamento da Andrea.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2008 às 12:08)

vitamos disse:


> Parece que vem aí qualquer coisa a caminho de Lisboa. As imagens de satélite parecem mostrar uma formação nebulosa a formar-se a entrar neste momento:



Tem algum interesse


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2008 às 12:13)

Portugal continental passou a estar, a partir de hoje, sob a influência de uma complexa área de baixas pressões localizada no Oceano Atlântico, a Oeste da Península Ibérica. Durante a última madrugada, um sistema frontal, em fase de oclusão e associada a um centro de baixas pressões localizado frente à costa de Portugal Continental, cruzou de sul para norte o território do Continente, tendo dado origem a precipitação fraca em alguns locais; este mesmo sistema frontal tenderá a ficar estacionário no terço norte da Península Ibérica, fazendo de barreira à entrada de uma massa de ar árctica procedente de norte e que é responsável pela vaga de frio e queda de neve que está a afectar a Europa Ocidental e Central desde ontem.
O centro de baixas pressão irá deslocando-se progressivamente para nordeste, para se localizar no Golfo de Biscaia; essa trajectória favorece a entrada de massas de ar quentes e muito húmidas, bastante instáveis, procedentes de Sudoeste (Oceano Atlântico), contribuindo para a ocorrência de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas, especialmente no litoral e terras altas. O vento predominará de sudoeste, sendo moderado a forte com rajadas, especialmente em áreas de montanha.
Um novo centro de baixas pressões deverá aproximar-se de Portugal Continental no dia de amanhã, procedendo de Sudoeste, pelo que esta situação de instabilidade irá prolongar-se durante os próximos dias.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

De onde tiraste esse texto ???


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 12:40)

Aurélio disse:


> De onde tiraste esse texto ???



Se não se esqueceu da fonte, e o Gerofil não se costuma esquecer, é porque é dele próprio, ele já nos habituou a boas análises.


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2008 às 12:56)

Atendendo à situação de várias depressões e não apenas uma, alteramos o nome do tópico para sistema depressionário "Andrea". Considaremos todo o sistema depressionário a área de instabilidade que vai desde Açores até Portugal Continental.
Dentro do sistema depressionário, e para facilitar a referência de alguma destas depressões, atendendo que se trata de uma área vasta, optamos por as numerar (B1, B2...). 
(B - Baixa-pressão)


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 14:17)

*Atenção* às potentes células convectivas que se formaram no Alentejo. Deixo a animação (gravada) para se ver o desenvolvimento e direcção. Consultem o link para a última imagem.






http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


Esta situação é exactamente a que foi prevista pelo Estofex de ontem e que podem gerar fenónomos locais mais severos:








> During the second half of the morning a second area of convective activity reaches SW Portugal and spreads northeastward during the day. The convection is associated with a shallow moist zone in the wake of an ill-defined frontal system. Strong low-level shear is expected within this air-mass as winds at 850 hPa are forecast to be near 20 m/s. Strong insolation between the storms and the presence of a moist low level air-mass (T/Td 15/12), creates an environment rather supportive of mesocyclone development and possibly a few tornadoes. Additionally, strong gusts and some marginally severe hail will be possible. The area of highest threat is forecast to translate northeastward together with a postfrontal surface trough ahead of which storm-relative helicity is maximized. This region moves from southern Portugal (around local noon) to Castilia in the evening hours.
> 
> http://estofex.org/


----------



## fog (7 Abr 2008 às 14:20)

*Re: Mau tempo: Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

o radar do IM já está operacional:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2008 às 14:53)

Será desta zona que poderá surgir a animação das próximas horas...? ou outras zonas convectivas surgirão? para já o primeiro impacto parece ter passado... 






Nota: a imagem de satélite é das 13 horas.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 15:11)

vitamos disse:


> Será desta zona que poderá surgir a animação das próximas horas...? ou outras zonas convectivas surgirão? para já o primeiro impacto parece ter passado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que acabou por passar ... como o INM referiu de manha (video da RTP) o mau tempo de hoje iria caminhar de Sul para Norte sendo que aqui no Sul (Algarve) passou sem chuva, mas o mau tempo estava previsto começar no Alto Alentejo progredindo depois para Norte, que é onde neste momento o sistema frontal que ficará aí até á Noite !! 
Creio que a chuva agora irá residir a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro e Norte do país.

Até posso estar enganado ... mas duvido !!


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 15:28)

Fresquinhas acabadinhas de sair

A partir de la tarde del lunes se esperan chubascos moderados, localmente fuertes y acompañados por tormentas en el noroeste, sur peninsular y tal vez el interior del sureste. El martes y la mañana del miércoles se esperan precipitaciones persistentes moderadas o fuertes, localmente muy fuertes que pueden ir acompañadas de tormentas en la mitad oeste, sobretodo en gran parte del suroeste o sur peninsular, siendo más probable en Andalucía central, aunque también se esperan chubascos fuertes en el noroeste y puntos centrales de la Península.

Se estima que entre el martes y el miércoles por la mañana se pueden superar localmente los 200 mm en 12h y los 60 mm en 1h, siendo más probable en el norte de las provincias de Sevilla, Córdoba, sur de Granada y sobretodo en Cádiz, donde con una probabilidad del 30% pueden superarse los 300mm en 12h entre la noche del martes y el miércoles. No se descartan algunas granizadas.

KOKA's: Vigilad las posibles PRECIPITACIONES TORRENCIALES en CÁDIZ o en otros puntos de Andalucía central, sobretodo ante la posibilidad de formación de un SCM embebido en el Tren Convectivo. También se esperan tormentas muy fuertes o localmente severas asociadas a dichas estructuras y otras que se formarán en el noroeste, sierras del centro, oeste y sur peninsular

Fonte :http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 15:34)

StormFairy disse:


> Fresquinhas acabadinhas de sair
> 
> KOKA's: Vigilad las posibles PRECIPITACIONES TORRENCIALES en CÁDIZ o en otros puntos de Andalucía central, sobretodo ante la posibilidad de formación de un SCM embebido en el Tren Convectivo. También se esperan tormentas muy fuertes o localmente severas asociadas a dichas estructuras y otras que se formarán en el noroeste, sierras del centro, oeste y sur peninsular
> 
> Fonte :http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php



"sobretodo ante la posibilidad de formación de un SCM embebido en el Tren Convectivo" .... 
Alguém me pode explicar o que é isto .... o céu desabar em 12h ?????


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 16:02)

Aurélio disse:


> "sobretodo ante la posibilidad de formación de un SCM embebido en el Tren Convectivo" ....
> Alguém me pode explicar o que é isto .... o céu desabar em 12h ?????



Por exemplo, há poucas horas formaram-se várias células no Alentejo, mas pelo menos na fase inicial em Portugal eram autónomos umas das outras. Em certas situações e condições favoráveis quando existem várias células próximas estas evoluem para um sistema convectivo de mesoescala (SCM) em que são as próprias células individuais a gerar condições favoráveis para as restantes ou as novas se manterem activas num sistema único durante muitas horas, ao contrário de uma célula isolada que normalmente só sobrevive durante uma ou duas horas.

Nos modelos se vires a zona que eles falam, no sudoeste de Espanha, vês que tem niveis de precipitação extrema, provavelmente devido à formação SCM's.

*Previsão GFS para precipitação acumulada em 24h, dias 9 e 10 Abril*


----------



## Aurélio (7 Abr 2008 às 16:28)

Vince disse:


> Por exemplo, há poucas horas formaram-se várias células no Alentejo, mas pelo menos na fase inicial em Portugal eram autónomos umas das outras. Em certas situações e condições favoráveis quando existem várias células próximas estas evoluem para um sistema convectivo de mesoescala (SCM) em que são as próprias células individuais a gerar condições favoráveis para as restantes ou as novas se manterem activas num sistema único durante muitas horas, ao contrário de uma célula isolada que normalmente só sobrevive durante uma ou duas horas.
> 
> Nos modelos se vires a zona que eles falam, no sudoeste de Espanha, vês que tem niveis de precipitação extrema, provavelmente devido à formação SCM's.
> 
> *Previsão GFS para precipitação acumulada em 24h, dias 9 e 10 Abril*



Se elas viessem nem que fosse cerca de 100 km/h para Noroeste, ou seja, Sotavento Algarvio eu não me importava nada, pois noto através do vários modelos que a precipitação mais forte passa a cerca de 100 km (+-) do Algarve rumo ao centro de Andaluzia ....

Agora 300 mm em 12h em Cádiz


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2008 às 16:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Se elas viessem nem que fosse cerca de 100 km/h para Noroeste, ou seja, Sotavento Algarvio eu não me importava nada, pois noto através do vários modelos que a precipitação mais forte passa a cerca de 100 km (+-) do Algarve rumo ao centro de Andaluzia ....
> 
> Agora 300 mm em 12h em Cádiz




Por um lado era bom, mas por outro seria o caos em Faro, Olhão se ocorresse na hora da maré cheia podia ser extremamente grave, mas penso que poderemos ainda ser atingidos por alguma precipitação dessa linha recta, pode haver um pequeno desvio à última hora para Noroeste e assim sim, mas de referir que O INM (Espanha) colocou a província de Huelva para 3ª feira e 4ª feira com alerta laranja por causa da precipitação, penso que o Sotavento Algarvio apanhe alguma coisa.

De referir que a probabilidade de ocorrer esses 300 mm em 12 horas em Cádiz é de 30%.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 17:12)

Na actualização acabadinha de sair do GFS ,amanhã a chuva será democrática,de norte a sul .do litoral ao interior,mas na madrugada de amanhã o sotavento algarvio não estará na rota de precipitações intensas e prolongadas por uma unha negra.












Veremos se assim será...


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 17:14)

Output do modelo GFS MeteoPT, saída das 12z, pressão atmosférica e intensidade do vento.

Para Quarta-feira, final de tarde e noite na Madeira, e para a próxima Quinta-feira dia 10 de Abril no continente. O vento tem vindo a baixar um pouco de intensidade desde últimas saídas, falando do continente, mas tem agravado a situação para a Madeira, onde se poderá tornar uma situação complicada se as previsões do GFS se forem mantendo.



*Quarta-feira 9 de Abril 18Z (19 horas)*









*Quarta-feira 9 de Abril 21Z (22 horas)*









*Quinta-feira 10 Abril 06Z (07:00 horas)*








*Quinta-feira 10 Abril 09Z (10:00 horas)*








*Quinta-feira 10 Abril 12Z (13:00 horas)*








*NOTA:* Estes e outros mapas estão em fase final de desenvolvimento e brevemente estarão disponíveis para todos no MeteoPT.com


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 17:25)

Vince é no entanto possível, verificar já as previsões de precipitação a muito curto prazo... pareceu-me ver ás 14H de amanhã uma entrada de água (desculpa a expressão ) um pouco mais intensa na área da grande Lisboa. Estou certa ?

Vejo no entanto aqui (não vou por a imagem para não massacrar o tópico)
http://www2.fis.ua.pt/torre/luis/  O que me parece ser a mesma situação mas ás 10H.

A minha questão é .... qual das 2 situações é a mais fiável?


Edit : Esqueci-me de referir que penso que é a mesma situação referida no post do nimboestrato na 1ª figura (12Z)


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 17:47)

StormFairy disse:


> Vejo no entanto aqui (não vou por a imagem para não massacrar o tópico)
> http://www2.fis.ua.pt/torre/luis/  O que me parece ser a mesma situação mas ás 10H.
> 
> A minha questão é .... qual das 2 situações é a mais fiável?




Há modelos mais fiáveis do que outros, o WRF (Weather Research & Forecasting Model) da UA é um promissor mesoescala e supostamente deveria ser melhor a modelar localmente. 

No entanto é muito importante saber com que set de dados do GFS foi alimentado o WRF, porque nestas coisas, quanto mais recente for a informação melhor. Como os modelos da UA não ostentam essa informação que eu considero importante, eu tendo a não confiar nele pois não me informam de quando são os dados, quantas vezes são actualizados por dia, etc, ainda para mais num cenário como o actual. Em contrapartida confio mais na informação de algo que acabou agora mesmo de sair, como foi este run do GFS.


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Abr 2008 às 21:50)

atenção o destaque agora é para a trovoada, amanha temos festa eléctrica


----------



## dgstorm (7 Abr 2008 às 21:53)

mauro miranda disse:


> atenção o destaque agora é para a trovoada, amanha temos festa eléctrica



Parece que sim... amanha a festa parece que vai ser mais a Norte segundo o IM, vamos la ver... espero que sim... quero umas boas trovoadas !


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

A situação nas próximas 12h:





















Nas próximas horas, A ilha da Madeira estará sob influência da depressão que se formou há poucas horas, a B3. São esperados ventos muito fortes com rajadas até 120 km/h, chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas durante a madrugada até ao fim da manhã.

Os Açores terão novamente a influência da depressão B1, que inicialmente deu nome a este sistema «Andrea». O vento deverá ser muito forte, podendo atingir os 100km/h, ou mesmo os 110 km/h no Grupo Oriental. A precipitação poderá ser forte acompanhada de trovoadas, com maior relevância nos Grupos Central e Oriental.

Portugal continental, depois de hoje ter sido afectado pela Depressão B2, receberá amanhã ao inicio da tarde a depressão B3 que se encontra perto da Madeira. Aguaceiros por vezes fortes com possibilidade de trovoadas. O vento merece referência pelas rajadas que poderão atingir os 110km/h.

Para dados oficiais por favor verifique sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Pina (8 Abr 2008 às 00:53)

E será que nos podemos fiar no freemeteo?


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 01:18)

Pina disse:


> E será que nos podemos fiar no freemeteo?



O Freemeteo baseia-se também nos dados dos modelos, portanto tem as limitações destes, não são previsões de meteorologistas e o factor H ainda tem alguma importância  É uma aplicação muito prática que mostra de forma agradável e fácil os dados.

A coisa mais importante a destacar é a de que conforme a hora por vezes estão um pouco atrasados, ou seja, quando vires num determinado momento pode não ter sido ainda acualizado com a informação disponível dos modelos, e isso às vezes aqui no forum isso nota-se bem quando uns mostram a saída de um modelo e outros mostram o freemeteo que tem dados da saída anterior, o que leva a confusões. Mas é um site que uso bastante pois é muito prático.


----------



## Pina (8 Abr 2008 às 01:23)

E diz-me uma coisa, a situação tende a agravar-se na região centro?


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 01:42)

Pina disse:


> E diz-me uma coisa, a situação tende a agravar-se na região centro?




*Se for como vem nos modelos*, não acho a situação grave, esta chuva é bem vinda, faz muita falta. Só no sul/sudoeste de Espanha é que se pode considerar grave, e dada a proximidade do Algarve, merece algumas cautelas aí. Agora podem ocorrer pontualmente células nalguns local e ser um pouco pior com chuva e granizo, mas essas são dificeis de prever se ocorrem ou não, e aonde. O Estofex infelizmente não fez nenhuma previsão hoje. Mesmo o vento mais forte previsto para 4ª/5fª para o sul do continente parece-me que tem vindo gradualmente a perder intensidade nas previsões. A situação mais delicada será nos Açores na madrugada/manhã de 4ªfeira no grupo Oriental e no final da tarde/noite na Madeira, de acordo com o modelo GFS, que podem ou não mudar até lá. Mas temos que ir acompanhando tudo com muita atenção, pois os modelos por vezes falham.


Previsão de precipitação acumulada em 6 horas do GFS (último run das 18z) versus HIRLAM (último run 12z)  versus UKMO (último run 12z)

De Terça 06Z a Quarta 06Z

*GFS*





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

*HIRLAM*





http://www2.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html

*UKMO*





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsukmeur.html


----------



## Pina (8 Abr 2008 às 01:45)

Voces estao mesmo profissionais. 

E vamos ter trovoadas com fartura?

Eu naregião de coimbra vi grandes clarões mesmo por volta das 23.30, mas não se ouvia muito barulho.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Abr 2008 às 04:56)

*Mau tempo: Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

Eis o que o nosso Instituto nos dá


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 05:36)

*A actualização da precipitação das saídas das 12Z  do GFS e HIRLAM*
Precipitação acumulada, das 06:00 de hoje às 18:00 de amanhã. O Hirlam mete o Algarve a ser mais afectado do que até aqui.

GFS




http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

HIRLAM




http://www2.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


Também a imagem de satélite com a aproximação da nebulosidade.




http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 08:11)

O IM alargou a previsão de trovoada:

*Hoje* - Em todo o Continente e Madeira

*Amanha* - Novamente preenchendo quase por completo o Continente e a Madeira (excepção para Porto e Aveiro)

*Depois de Amanha* - A trovoada só está prevista para Porto e Braga

Ate agora so há alertas de trovoada para o Sul, Madeira e Açores Central e Oriental

Menos mal


----------



## RMira (8 Abr 2008 às 09:27)

Bons dias,



> South-western Iberian Peninsula
> 
> Moist boundary-layer is forecast to spread into the region south of the main frontal zone. Aloft, warm air mass may lead to a significant capping inversion. During the period, strong upper jet streak will likely lead to strong QG forcing, and embedded frontal systems will also be focus of lift that may be strong enough to initiate thunderstorms. Although most convection will be embedded in stratiform rain, strong vertical wind shear is also forecast as well as favorably veering profiles in the warm air advection regime. Thunderstorms that form in regions with positive low-level buoyancy may evolve mesocyclones, chance for such development is very unlikely, though, and a categorical risk level is not issued. *An isolated tornado is not ruled out given strong low-level vertical wind shear and SRH.*



Fonte: http://www.estofex.org/

Esta é a previsão para hoje do estofex.


----------



## snowfall4all (8 Abr 2008 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

não tenho memória de uma depressão com estes valores a passar por Portugal. No entanto, tal já acontceu. Veja-se o exemplo do dia 15 de Fev. 1941, aquando do famoso ciclone. Nessa altura a pressão desceu aos 975hpa. Cumprimentos a todos, e o desejo de um bom seguimento da ocorrência «Andrea».


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 10:56)

Boas!

Pela run das 6z do GFS dá a sensação de um ligeiro "acentuar de cavamento" para quinta feira: 






Aguardo pelo output GFS MeteoPT para tirar dúvidas


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2008 às 12:08)

*Re: Mau tempo: Seguimento (Sistema Depressionário «Andrea» - Abril 2008)*

O GFS  na saída das 06 coloca o sotavento algarvio na rota das intensas precipitações que já estavam previstas para a Andaluzia Ocidental para a próxima madrugada:






E quanto à madrugada de quarta/quinta também não há sinais do enchimento do sistema depressionário (985 bem pertinho de Lisboa).






Impressionante a precipitação que tem caído na Madeira.
Quanto ao jornalismo de trazer por casa nem me merece sequer qualquer comentário


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 12:19)

Depois de ontem ter ficado bem impressionado com o GFS quanto a precipitação, hoje, não sei se repararam, mas dos 2 modelos que coloquei acima às 05:30 da manhã,  o HIRLAM parece que lidou muito melhor com a situação desta madrugada/manhã, principalmente na Madeira mas também sul do país, daí que no Algarve devam estar bem atentos pois o HIRLAM desde ontem que passa um pouco da precipitação mais perigosa também no Algarve. Isto falando dos run's das 00z. O GFS no run das 06z encostou um pouco em relação aos anteriores embora não tanto como o HIRLAM.

É sempre bom cruzar vários modelos, umas vezes uns lidam melhor para depois logo a seguir serem outros.


Situação também complicada já hoje a partir da tarde quanto a vento nos Açores.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 12:36)

Vince disse:


> Situação também complicada já hoje a partir da tarde quanto a vento nos Açores.



Também se prevê mar ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO (fonte: IM).
Santa Cruz da Graciosa, há minutos:


----------



## Redfish (8 Abr 2008 às 12:39)

Após analise aos varios modelos existentes, parece que irá chover constantemente até Quinta, sendo que Quinta será o dia mais afectado  por vento Forte.
A ver vamos, certamente irá causar estragos por esse pais fora.

Por enquanto,  não para de chover de forma moderada e constante..


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Abr 2008 às 12:43)

Vince disse:


> Depois de ontem ter ficado bem impressionado com o GFS quanto a precipitação, hoje, não sei se repararam, mas dos 2 modelos que coloquei acima às 05:30 da manhã,  o HIRLAM parece que lidou muito melhor com a situação desta madrugada/manhã, principalmente na Madeira mas também sul do país, daí que no Algarve devam estar bem atentos pois o HIRLAM desde ontem que passa um pouco da precipitação mais perigosa também no Algarve. Isto falando dos run's das 00z. O GFS no run das 06z encostou um pouco em relação aos anteriores embora não tanto como o HIRLAM.
> 
> É sempre bom cruzar vários modelos, umas vezes uns lidam melhor para depois logo a seguir serem outros.
> 
> ...




O Algarve vi agora está em Alerta Laranja a partir das 12 horas, Vento, chuva e ondulação , e é verdade Vince o Hirlam mete mais precipitação a linha toca mais o Algarve do que ontem


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 13:53)

Previsão do vento pelo GFS (run 6z) para Açores e Madeira, entre as 18z de hoje e as 18z de amanhã.





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


Ondulação do NWW3 global entre as 6z de hoje e as 0z de Sexta.





http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/main_int.html
http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## dgstorm (8 Abr 2008 às 14:06)

O que nos espera de tarde para Braga ? O IM fala em chuva e trovoada, mas sinceramente nao me parece !


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2008 às 14:16)

tambem tou a pensar no mesmo


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 17:46)

Não há grandes novidades na precipitação, o GFS continua a passar o "gordo" desta próxima madrugada em Espanha a roçar o sotavento, e o Hirlam a passar também no Algarve. Como o GFS hoje acordou com o pé esquerdo (ou o Jet chegou atrasado ?), é de prestar alguma atenção ao Hirlam.








Na pressão o GFS voltou novamente atrás para algum enchimento na depressão junto a Portugal da depressão de 5ªf.
Açores e Madeira, mantem-se ventos fortes primeiro nos Açores e depois na Madeira.















> *ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR*
> La potente vaguada casi estacionaria, con eje suroeste, tenderá a formar un reflejo en superficie muy profundo en el oeste peninsular, por lo que la advección del suroeste irá en aumento en las próximas 48h. La altura geopotencial más baja en frente de Portugal será de 530gpdm a 500hPa, que contrasta con los 560 gpdm del norte de África y el mediterráneo. La divergencia a 300hPa sobre el suroeste peninsular será muy acusada, por lo que la verticalidad en el valle del Guadalquivir será 'máxima'.
> 
> El forzamiento dinámico en los niveles medios y altos será muy importante en toda la mitad suroeste, sobretodo en el cuadrante suroeste y sur peninsular. La humedad en las capas medias y bajas será muy elevada, superior al 80% en prácticamente todos los niveles. Los índices de inestabilidad son suficientes para que se formen tormentas, pero en cualquier el flujo del suroeste será muy importante en todos los niveles, por lo que la orografía local hará disparar las tormentas. De hecho, el lifted para mañana miércoles llegará a -2 en Cádiz, mientras que en el mar de Alborán la helicidad relativa llegará a 500m2/s2, con un viento potencial máximo de entre 60 y 80kt.
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 18:19)

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) alertou, hoje, para um agravamento do estado do tempo em todas as ilhas do arquipélago, prevendo-se ventos com rajadas que poderão atingir os 130 quilómetros/hora.
Uma depressão atmosférica localizada na Região vai provocar também, hoje e quarta-feira, chuvas por vezes intensas nas ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental, além de trovoadas dispersas.
Citando o Instituto de Meteorologia, o SRPCBA alertou, ainda, para a previsão de vagas de mar alteroso, que poderão atingir os sete metros, e aconselhou a adopção das medidas de protecção habituais neste tipo de situações.

Canal de Notícias


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Abr 2008 às 19:05)

Há 8 dias atrás,no passado dia 1 de Abril, o GFS tinha esta saída das 12 







Hoje ,exactamente uma semana depois para o mesmo dia e hora (amanhã às 12h) o GFS aponta  um cenário em quase tudo idêntico:






Haverá nuances é certo( o centro da depressão encontra-se mais a Oeste e um pouco mais cavado ,mas a circulação geral está aproximada.
Serve esta comparação para dizer duas coisas:
-A 1ª tem que ser forçosamente um elogio aos vários modelos e à Meteorologia em geral (neste caso particular ao GFS) uma vez que com tanta antecedência conseguem por vezes o que há 40 anos nem para o dia seguinte era possível.
-A 2ª tem a ver com as previsões que esses modelos elaboram de precipitação.
Aí é que as coisas já se tornam mais complicadas porque a experiência diz-nos
que não raras vezes o desfazamento do que é previsto e o que efectivamente acontece é grande.
E estámos a falar em previsões para 12/18/24 horas.
O caso de hoje em que pelo menos até agora o expectável era em maior quantidade de precpitações do que entretanto veio a confirmar-se é um exemplo.
E nestas circunstâncias em que existe um complexo sistema depressionário com vários núcleos (a nossa Andrea) e com forte alimentação de ar frio em todas as camadas da atmosfera, é sempre muito difícil prever onde e quando haverá forte desenvolvimento de nebolusidade convectiva.
E veremos se a Andaluzia ocidental,ou até o sotavento algarvio vão ter os niveis de precipitações que os modelos apontam para esta madrugada.
Fazendo a animação das imagens do satélite, não me parece,
mas nestas situações o grau de imprevisibilidade é de facto grande e o melhor é sempre acreditar em quem sabe mais que nós,afinal a atitude mais razoável é acreditar nos técnicos.


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

A saída das 18Z do GFS, nas horas com a intensidade máxima do vento para os Açores, Madeira e Continente. 
A depressão cavou mais cedo e mais próximo dos Açores e segundo o GFS encherá um pouco quando se aproximar do continente. Na Madeira os ventos também diminuiram um pouco, até aqui vinham sempre a piorar nas últimas saídas.


----------



## Pina (9 Abr 2008 às 00:04)

Hoje não havia previsão de trovoadas?

Penso que na região de Coimbra não caíram.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2008 às 02:30)

E chegados ao fim do 2º dia da Andrea o balanço só pode ser positivo.Excluindo os exageros das ilhas o  acumulativo das precipitações é já significativo e tranquilizador.







(Valores de prec. em mm das últimas 48 h)

E o que está para vir, ainda é tanto...

É que a "faixa de precipitação intensa" prevista para o golfo de Cadiz a julgar pelas imagens de  animação do satélite ,parece que "ter-se-á deslocado" para W o que equivale a dizer,que será o SW continental a permanecer doravante em Alerta?
Veremos ...
Por estas bandas , o céu segue com  nuvens baixas cheias de pressa,
de quando em vez um pequeno aguaceiro, e o vento de SW sopra consistente com 35/40 Km/h.
Rajadas de 60/65 km/h.994 de pressão...


----------



## fog (9 Abr 2008 às 08:07)

o país todo em "alerta laranja"...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp

bom dia!


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 11:41)

Imagem de satélite de à pouco: 






A zona assinalada na imagem tem vindo a crescer (olhando para as animações). Na imagem de satélite do atlântico na zona não visivel nesta imagem também é possivel ver um crescimento nas últimas horas. Poderá ser o aparecimento de convectividade e uma tarde interessante do ponto de vista de algumas trovoadas?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2008 às 11:56)

fog disse:


> o país todo em "alerta laranja"...



É um mapa quase histórico  já não via nada parecido desde 2006.


----------



## StormFairy (9 Abr 2008 às 14:03)

Verifiquei que o EUCLID detectou alguma actividade interessante 

Será que vem a caminho alguma coisa ?

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 14:19)

StormFairy disse:


> Verifiquei que o EUCLID detectou alguma actividade interessante
> 
> Será que vem a caminho alguma coisa ?
> 
> http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html



Juntando o aumento notório da nebulosidade no atlântico e a actividade eléctrica... é muito possível que logo ao final da tarde a situação se complique... Eu acho que estão reunidas condições para que este nucleo depressionário seja o mais "agitado" na passagem pelo continente... Mas deixo para os mais conhecedores da matéria um comentário mais adequado... até para servir de eventual alerta para quem lê este fórum, se esse alerta se justificar!


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2008 às 14:38)

Eu quero é trovoadas Já vamos no 3º dia de "Andrea" e ainda não fez uma única "faísca" por aqui


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2008 às 14:44)

Com a chegada a terra esta madrugada da depressão por sinal a mais cavada até ao momento e ultima iremos ter esta madrugada muito mais vento nalgumas zonas e as tais condições de trovoada até quinta de manha

Depois disto a tendencia maior que vejo é para voltar o calor para a semana!!mas com boas condiçoes para trovoadas de Primavera :P

PS:mas espero que ganhe o ECMWF


----------



## dgstorm (9 Abr 2008 às 17:15)

squidward disse:


> Eu quero é trovoadas Já vamos no 3º dia de "Andrea" e ainda não fez uma única "faísca" por aqui



Faço tuas as minhas palavras !


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2008 às 17:48)

squidward disse:


> Eu quero é trovoadas Já vamos no 3º dia de "Andrea" e ainda não fez uma única "faísca" por aqui





dgstorm disse:


> Faço tuas as minhas palavras !



Leiam por favor as regras deste tópico e tentem respeitar as mesmas. Obrigado.

 Regras Seguimento


----------



## TiagoFCR (9 Abr 2008 às 18:36)

A prespectiva de a nossa Andrea se despedir com neve a cotas medias parece estar dificil. Vendo o run da 12Z do GFS parece poder haver uma janela de opurtunidade na noite de Quinta para Sexta altura pela qual a ISO-0 andará por estas paragens.









Pode é faltar precipitação


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Abr 2008 às 18:41)

Olá

http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html

A partir de 6ª feira o sistema Andrea vai-nos deixar. Mas, segundo o modelo do link acima e também do Metoffice poderemos estar com novas depressões já a partir de dia 15.
Contudo, ainda é cedo para fazermos as despedidas do Andrea, pois ainda restam 2 dias que podem dar muito que falar. O caso de hoje, por exemplo, com um tornado F2 em Santarém.
Esta é uma situação atípica nas nossas latitudes, pois não me lembro, em plena primavera, de uma sucessão de dias, 4 pelo menos, com a pressão atmosférica média, em TODO o País inferior a 1000 hPa. Esta é uma situação típica dos 50º N para cima, como nas Ilhas Britânicas. O que se passa nas nossas latitudes, é a influência dessas depressões a norte, não de um modo directo, digamos, mas de sistemas frontais a elas associados.
Acho que podemos considerar histórica esta situação, do ponto de vista metereológico. O Andrea fez (e continuará a fazer) história


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 19:00)

Uma animação do que se vai passar segundo o GFS ate ao dia 15


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 11:45)

A evolução de hoje do vento e pressão segundo o GFS (saída 06z)


*Animação entre as 06z e as 00z*


----------

